# Check this out



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

A customer alerted me to this thread and also this web site 
http://www.prnewswire.com/news-rele...00-released-by-brough--howarth-102348799.html
http://www.broughandhowarth.com/

WTF :doublesho


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmmmmmm, not sure i want that solid marble pot near my paintwork!


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

god dam rumbled... can i keep anything a secret??

The *secret ingredients** are sourced from refined natural fruit oils, locally sourced beeswax, and imported carnauba wax from northern Brazil

*please tell us?? o you did in the next few words....


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

This "I've got the most expensive" is becoming old news really, do they not know about a certain wax that sold out that costs £40,000 ?


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

is this another £500 priced wax in a £23,500 priced pot :lol:


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

Auto Detox said:


> This "I've got the most expensive" is becoming old news really, do they not know about a certain wax that sold out that costs £40,000 ?


Buts the Zymol is refillable and this is not so that makes this more expensive would it not?

granted for the initial outlay it is...


----------



## 738ALR (Sep 8, 2009)

right, out with the chemistry set!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

fair play to them i say, if you can mug these people off and they think they have had the best service possible than why not do it?

might give them a ring for a wash and vacuum later as the mrs car is a bit dirty :lol:


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Any wax over £200 is taking the pi**, but if your mug enough to buy into it then goodluck to them.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

This is all getting a bit silly now.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

paranoid73 said:


> Any wax over £200 is taking the pi**, but if your mug enough to buy into it then goodluck to them.


Just interested in where you came up with that figure from???

When the likes of megs #16 and collinite costs under £20...

:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i cant see myself spending more than £60 on a wax for my own collection


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

i was thinking more on the pot and had a quick look,



> Marble is stone that is generally polished and used in fine building work, furniture, or decorative art. It may be white or colored. *It is porous, and easily stained.* Marble is etched by acids. Wipe off anything spilled on marble immediately, as you would on a wood surface. Avoid setting beverage glasses directly on marble as they leave rings.


so this is the bit im after, *It is porous, and easily stained.* would the solvents in the wax just not evaporate then?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

20RSport said:


> *It is porous, and easily stained.* would the solvents in the wax just not evaporate then?


Possibly coated inside? I would also assume that when they say porous it could take something like 10years for it to seep out.


----------



## paranoid73 (Aug 5, 2009)

The Cueball said:


> Just interested in where you came up with that figure from???
> 
> When the likes of megs #16 and collinite costs under £20...
> 
> :thumb:


Very true, i just made it up £20 is more than enough. I just thought £200 was a high enough figure to get carried away with. 
Spending £35 on a 80ml bottle of Aquartz was enough fo me.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

What balls - they could say it costs £20, £20,000 or £200,000,000. It's not for sale, it's just something they have made up and claim it costs over £20,000. Out of bees wax, carnuba, and fruit oils what costs more that £100 per 500g?

I cut a groove out a hockey puck and use it to jack up my car.....can i say i use a £50,000 car jack adaptor.......because thats what i say it's worth?!

Anyway is bees wax not used as an easy way to increase 'wax content' without encountering the difficulty of high volume carnuaba waxs? Dodo Dom??


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Interesting. Thats down the road from my office.... may go for a wander.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

i'll stick with collinite and buy about 1000 tins 

also reading parts of their website, i reckon you would struggle to find 2 people as smug as they come across


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

^oh you wouldn't have to look to hard , trust me.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

4k for monthly maintenance plan, eeeeeeek


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I don't personally think this has anything to do with Regent Street at all, I think this address is being used as a list point for the website because if you search there are quite a few companies in their aswell as offices to rent but sounds incredibly glamorous, the detailing I believe will be done in Tunbridge wells which is where I believe they are actually based unless anyone knows any different.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

Bero said:


> What balls - they could say it costs £20, £20,000 or £200,000,000. It's not for sale, it's just something they have made up and claim it costs over £20,000. Out of bees wax, carnuba, and fruit oils what costs more that £100 per 500g?
> 
> I cut a groove out a hockey puck and use it to jack up my car.....can i say i use a £50,000 car jack adaptor.......because thats what i say it's worth?!
> 
> Anyway is bees wax not used as an easy way to increase 'wax content' without encountering the difficulty of high volume carnuaba waxs? Dodo Dom??


Namechecked, so better pop in...

Re beeswax, well this is a very useful ingredients and commonly used in carnauba waxes to make them more workable; it also gives great beading. But let's not forget that the ingredients in 'super waxes' at this kind of price level are immaterial. You are paying for any research and development, the packaging, the marketing and the exclusivity. I worked out that the materials cost 35 GBP in around 600ml of multi-thousand pound superwax. But it can be justified with talk of lifetime supply, and thousands of hours of eggheaded development by boffins in labs. The recipe and ingredients need little debate as few know what they are, or how good they are, apart from the lucky owner or user of the wax. If it is worth 24k to them over Colly 456, then so be it.

Re marble containers, I doubt the porosity would make much difference; the oils in the wax may seep in and stain the marble over time, but it shouldn't affect use as nothing is likely to migrate out of the marble. It's a nice container. How much of the 24k it costs is debatable though, but maybe Rodin knocked it up centuries ago.

Re super detailers and thousand pound waxes, as Robbie Valet Magic said, it is getting a bit silly. Gurcharn had a lot of success with what was essentially the same press release that made Miracle famous five years ago. If anyone wants to view it, I posted the original here: http://dodojuice.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1420
The idea that anyone after a bit of publicity can just pluck a silly number out of the air and be the new uber-detailer is a bit nuts. It's been done twice before, to good effect, but surely someone has a new angle?!! I was amazed when Gurcharn did so well with his release. Shows the media have the memory of goldfish! It's the same with multi-thousand pound superwaxes. Fair play to Zymol when Chuck launched Royale as it did raise an eyebrow, but IMO, Solaris was way off the mark. Just too much, a caricature of what a superwax should be. It had disappeared up it own carnauba plantation. To launch a new wax at a high price, that isn't even for sale, is a bit preposterous as at least you could buy some of the previous superwaxes. From a marketing point of view, it stretches credibility very thin as it doesn't have much substance. As Bero says, you can claim a single item that isn't for sale has almost any cost and shout about it. But if it isn't for sale, can it have a price? It may have a value, but then that would be quite subjective without customers. And if it had a raw objective value, it would be a few hundred quid for a nice jar, 35 quid for raw ingredients and then a lot of talk about labtime for the rest.

Anyway, good luck to Jason and his wax. Anything that raises the profile of detailing or car care has to be a good thing for the industry, so I personally wish him some success. But please, uber-detailers in waiting, try and do something ORIGINAL next time  It may take you even further than detailers and waxes have gone before :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Still as with all these things the value is held by the purchasers want.

As Dom mentions the cost of production of a bespoke wax, from the ground up, isn't going to be just the contents of a single jar (or even the container)

Lets wait and see what a retail pot costs and then all judge for ourselves what value we hold...

...and maybe get to use it to see what the fuss is about


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> 4k for monthly maintenance plan, eeeeeeek


Not only that but each month includes a machine polish - if i was keeping a car for a number of years thats not the approach i would take.



Dodo Factory said:


> Namechecked, so better pop in...


Thanks and good info as always! I thought you might run a search :thumb:



Epoch said:


> Lets wait and see what a retail pot costs and then all judge for ourselves what value we hold...


It said on the website it's also the rarest wax at it's the only pot....i assume they woundn't be silly enough ot try and sell any....it will onle be used as a marketing/sales gimick.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

At the end of the day a wax is only as good as the prep that goes before it...


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2010)

It's not even forsale so how is this the most expensive..........


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Looks like I better get my chemistry set out, maybe add some man juice to it, refuse to sell it, and tag it up at £1,000,000

Hand Carve a pot from wood, or an old breeze block, and come up with a fancy name......


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Someone mentioned to me this is Stretch who is a member on here.
I believe he was a Zymol detailer and owned Royale so u guess he wants to up a gear.
If it's not him I'm sure he,ll clarify.
Be interesting to see some write ups in his unit in Tunbridge Wells.


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Looks like I better get my chemistry set out, maybe add some man juice to it, refuse to sell it, and tag it up at £1,000,000
> 
> Hand Carve a pot from wood, or an old breeze block, and come up with a fancy name......


Man Jam?

Let's go halves. I can pop around to the builder's merchants while you close the curtains and tune into babestation :doublesho:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

vxrmarc said:


> Someone mentioned to me this is Stretch who is a member on here.
> I believe he was a Zymol detailer and owned Royale so u guess he wants to up a gear.
> If it's not him I'm sure he,ll clarify.
> Be interesting to see some write ups in his unit in Tunbridge Wells.


Not london then :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Dodo Factory said:


> Man Jam?
> 
> Let's go halves. I can pop around to the builder's merchants while you close the curtains and tune into babestation :doublesho:lol::lol::lol:


No need to pop in, I will have a pallet load sent out, then you can concentrate on production.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Dodo Factory said:


> Man Jam?
> 
> Let's go halves. I can pop around to the builder's merchants while you close the curtains and tune into babestation :doublesho:lol::lol::lol:


Love the name.....


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Group buy?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

*MAGIC* said:


> Not london then :lol: :lol: :lol:


Well I'm only going by the press release which was worded very carefully and included the location in the last line so as not to mislead potential customers the premises were actually in Regent Street or that's my take on.

- We will be opening the studio for press and media agencies. There will be photos and video opportunities, including a chance to interview Jason in person. We will have high-performance cars that have been treated with the unique GBP24,000 ********** Wax Marble car wax, as well as the special wax itself-all at the Royal Tunbridge Wells-based studio.

Not Regent street I noticed!


----------



## sayloday (Oct 5, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> Looks like I better get my chemistry set out, maybe add some man juice to it, refuse to sell it, and tag it up at £1,000,000
> 
> Hand Carve a pot from wood, or an old breeze block, and come up with a fancy name......


That's one wax I'm not going to apply by hand then:lol:


----------

